# ما نوع الاستبليزر المناسب



## to be or not (8 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
الساده المهندسين الكرام وبالأخص مهندسي التكيف والكهرباء

اشتريت تكيف 2.25 سبلت منذ ايام ولكن النكيف كان يعمل لبعض الوقت وبعد ذلك تصدر الوحده الخارجية صوت عالي بعض الشيء وتفصل وبعدها التكيف يعمل كالمروحه ولا يبرد
فسأل الفني اللي ركب لي التكيف قال لي انه ضعف في الكهرباء وفعلا الضوء يخفت عند تشغيل التكيف وقال لي الحل في اني اشتري مثبت stablizier 
5كيلو 
فكنت حابب اعرف من المهندسين الأفاضل هنا 
1-هل يناسب الخمسه كيلو التكيف 2.25 ام ماذا؟
2-واية أحسن الأنواع في مصر (سمعت انه فيه نوع اسمه جسبك ياباني ولكنه تقفيل صيني هوا افضل نوع في مصر)؟
3-انا ان شاء الله ساشتري المثبت بكرة فكنت عايز نصائحكم حتي لا يغشني التجار؟
4-وبعدما اركب المثبت كيف اعرف انه جيد وليس به عيوب(حيث اني عرفت انه ليس له ضمان فانا خايف لأشتري جهاز مغشوش او به عيوب من غير ما أعرف)؟
5- هل المثبت هذا يمد التكيف بالتيار المناسب حتي ولو كان التيار ضعيف جدا لأنه في الصيف يكون التيار ضعيف جدا وخصوصا في اوقات الحر وهل يضر ذلك بالتكيف او بباقي الأجهزة؟
وأخيرا اريد نصائح عامه للأشياء و التصرفات الخاطئة التي تشكل خطورة او ضرر بالتكيف او الكهرباء عموما؟
وشكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا مقدما وعذرا للاطاله


----------



## عاطف 58 (8 يونيو 2012)

الأخ / to be or not - لو كان جهازك يونيون أير - ممكن تتصل بخدمة العملاء أو الموزع وهمه بيغيروا الكومبريسور مع مجموعة رفع الجهد وذلك للمناطق التي يهبط فيها الفولت لإقل من 180- أما إذا كان روتاري وماركة الجهاز نوع آخر فعليك أولاً قياس الفولت في وقت التحميل القصوي ( من الساعة 8 - 12 مساءً ) في الصيف فمثلاً بيهبط إلي 150 فولت أو 180 أو أقل - هذا يعرفك أقل مدي تستطيع شراء الإستابليزر عليه لإن الجهاز 18000 وحده حراريه بيسحب في حدود من (9 إلي 10) أمبير في حالة الحمل الكامل - أما 5 كيلو وات فهذه قدرة وأنت عارف أن ( القدرة بالكيلو وات = الفولت* الأمبير *جيب الزاويه اللي هو معامل القدرة ) - ويجب أن تقرأ علي الكتالوج بتاع الجهاز كام EER وهي نسبة كفاءة الطاقة وتساوي =طن التبريد / قدرة الكباس وقدرة موتور مرحة الكوندنسر - ويجب الرجوع للمصنع اللي أنت شاري النوع بتاعة لأن بعض الموزعين للأسف بيبيع (كارتونة )وليس له في الأمانة العلمية - أما النوع الياباني وتقفيل صيني وليس له ضمان فنصيحتي لك تسأل مجرب ويكون متخصص لأن جملة ماعليهوش ضمان دي ( نصب ) . ربنا يوفقك للصالح .


----------



## to be or not (9 يونيو 2012)

نوع التكيف يا أخي sharp
موديل AH-AP18HE
وشكرا أخي علي هذه المعلومات
اما قيمة EER فغير موجوده بالكاتلوج


----------



## to be or not (13 يونيو 2012)

للأسف بعدما ركبت الـ stablizierالخمسة كيلو لم يعمل التكيف وكان مؤشر output voltage علي 165 v فقط فما الحل يا أخوة؟
الكهربائي قال لي اني اشتري stablizer أعلي يكون 7 او 10 كيلو فهل هذا هوا الحل؟
وبما ان خرج الجهد كان 165 فولت فما قيمة الجهد الداخل؟
برجاء الرد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## to be or not (14 يونيو 2012)

بإننتظار دردودكم يا شباب


----------



## mohamedpower (6 مايو 2013)

جميل


----------



## م / حامد محمد حامد (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي الحبيب رداً علي الأستفسار بخصوص شراء مثبت الجهد إلي الرأي العلمي الهندسي والله الموفق : 
1 - إذا كانت الكهرباء ضعيفة أي الجهد الكهربي أقل من المطلوب لتشغيل الضاغط فعندئذ أنت تحتاج لمحول رافع للجهد الكهربي 

2 - إذا كانت الكهرباء ترتفع وتنخفض لحظياً فأنت تحتاج إلي مثبت الجهد ( إستبليزر ) 
3- القدرة المطلوبة للمحول أو الإستبليزر عن طريق معرفة قيمة التيار الكهربي لتشغيل الضاغط 
4 - من المعروف أن قيمة التيار الكهربي لتشغيل الضاغط قدرة 2.25 حصان هو في حدود ( 10 ) أمبير 
5 - من المعروف علمياً وهندسياً أن المحركات الكهربائية عند بدء التشغيل تعمل بتيار كهربي ثلاث أضعاف تيار التشغيل 

6 - من المعادلة الرياضية التالية فإن تيار البدء للضاغط هو 10 * 3 = 30 أمبير 
7 - من الحسابات السابقة فأنت تحتاج إلي مثبت جهد يعطي أكثر من 30 أمبير 
8 - يوجد قاعدة عملية تنص علي أن 1 كيلو فولت أمبير يساوي 4.25 أمبير 
9 - الوحد حصان يساوي 0.75 كيلو وات ومنها 2.25 حصان * 0.75 = 1.7 كيلو وات 
10 - الوحد كيلو وات يساوي 0.8 كيلو فولت أمبير ومنها 1.7 / 0.8 = 2 كيلو فولت أمبير 
11 - إذاً 2 كيلو فولت أمبير * 4.25 أمبير = 9 أمبير 
12 - إذا تيار البدء للضاغط هو 10 * 3 = 30 أمبير مقسوم علي 4.25 أمبير ومنها 30 / 4.25 = 7 كيلو فولت أمبير 
13 - إذاً مطلوب مثبت جهد قدرة 7 كيلو فولت أمبير - 30 أمبير 
14 - يتم الشراء طبقاً للقدرات المتوفرة في السوق المحلي بالمواصفات التي تم توضيحه في الخطوة رقم ( 13 ) 

والله الموفق :


----------



## شادي الطرشان (1 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم
قبل كل شيء تأكد من مقطع سلك تغذية المكيف بالكهرباء اذا كان رفيع يسبب في هبوط الفولت أثناء الاقلاع
يجب ان يكون مقطع السلك 2.5 mm 
وstablizier اذا كان 5 كيلو وات فهو يكفي لتشغيل المكيف
هذا اذا كان شغال ومافي غش
اذا بقيت المشكلة فخلي الفني يجرب يوصل مع مكثف اقلاع الضاغط مكثف اقلاع مع ريليه 
لكن تأكد اولا من اسلاك التغذية الرئيسية سواء الواصلة الى المكيف او الى stablizier


----------



## احمد الخنبشي (2 يونيو 2013)

اا


----------



## احمد منصور ١٠١٠ (2 سبتمبر 2015)

بالنسبه للي بيسأل على جهاز الجاسبك دا جهاز ممتاز بس لا اعتقد انه يمت لليابان بصله انا استخدمته و مشغل عليه ٢تكييف الواحد منهم واحد و نصف حصان و كمان شغال عليه الغساله و التلاجه و المراوح و التلفزيون .. الجهاز عشرة كيلو وات بقدرة ٥٠امبير.. بس هو صيني و بيعمل على. الشربونه وليس لاريهات . ثمنه ٢٥٠٠ و ممكن تجيبه باقل من كده من اماكن الجمله شارع نجيب الريحاني القاهرة


----------

